# 42" HDTV



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I am posting this as a real good deal for some of you shoppers.
Newegg.com has a 42" 720P HDTV on sale right now for $ 499.00.
Anyone looking to get into the HDTV market, this just may be your chance.
Thought I would throw this out there. Might make a good Christmas present.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I checked the web site this morning and it's a set from a vendor I've never heard of. I'd take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I just installed a new TV for a guy who bought a 42" no-name TV 13 months ago. It died just out of warranty, and the $700 TV he bought was going to cost $650 plus shipping to get fixed. He wisely junked it and bought a Sony.

This is a familiar story; those cheap Chinese no-name brands have ZERO support, and almost no spare parts. They are completely disposable; once they break, your entire investment is gone.

Don't get me started on WalMart's iLo house brand; there's several class-action lawsuits against WalMart for those TVs that they sold then refused to support. The cheap components were lucky if they outlasted their 90 day repair-only warranty.

The lesson here is to stick with big brand-names that have been making CE electronics for at least 15 years. Part of what you pay for is REAL after-sale support. You can get a Sony, Samsung, Panasonic, Toshiba, Mitsubishi, or Pioneer TV repaired. No-name brands? Good luck! You'll need it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Panasonic 42" plasmas (THX80, 720p) have been popping up for $699, no tax in most states and free shipping. You may catch a Black Friday deal for even less. You can't beat them for the money, IMHO. Great picture. /steve


----------

